# how many of you have walked(i mean ran) off a job??



## Red Canary (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a very wealthy perfectionist client, she watches over your shoulder all the time. We had so many changes on the job that our supplies climbed from an initial estimate of $6,000 for supplies in October to over $12,000.00 spent on supplies by January. The original contract for all of the work, T&M, was $14,000.00. After two months into the project (which should have taken 2-3 weeks, but I had subs walk off the job during the first couple of weeks on me because I would have them scheduled to come in and she would change her mind about what to paint, where to paint and what colors to use . . . they said they wouldn't come back to this lady's house to paint any more, and I didn't blame them for their decision--sucks to be planning on work and then get sent home, lose a day of work--especially after you have taken the time away from other job). The customer couldn't understand why they walked off. And, did I mention that she didn't even get the colors picked out for the interior of the house until mid-November? Ugh. Then she started telling me I was holding the flooring guys up, the carpenter, etc. What a bunch of bull. Oh, and did I mention this is a new construction and the HO was handling the role of "builder." So, there is no builder on the job. This was just the beginning of several agonizing months . . . 

I had to ask for a draw in December, which she enjoyed making me beg for . . . she couldn't understand how her changes entitled me to a draw since the contract said 1/2 down, 1/2 upon completion, but also my contract says that after 2 mo. (40 biz days on the job) I am entitled to a draw if I see fit to cover time and materials. We kept working and she took three weeks to pay up and complained about our work and my subs the whole time . . . wondering if they knew what they were doing . . . some of the guys have been in the biz for 30 years and others have been working under my supervision for several years . . . we are a high-end custom painting outfit and during the five years I have been in business, I have not had a displeased customer and almost all of my customers have become repeats. I take pride in my work and would never hire a hack. She just always needs something to complain about, find a reason to prolong the job and not pay subs.

Not to mention, she would second-guess everything I would tell her, asking the 40-something male sub on my crew the same questions she asked me, that I had answered. When he would tell me what she had questions about, I would be like, "Ugh. I told her the exact same thing yesterday . . . " But, I'm a woman, I'm only 32, so what do I know? Doesn't matter that I have been in the industry my whole life because of my family's choice of careers.

*Good thing I'm not pregnant . . . I wouldn't know a darn thing then, would I, FRAMERMAN? And, of course, I would be totally irrational then, huh? Just had to get that dig in. No offense, but I was slightly offended by the comment, being a woman myself. *

Well, here we are in March . . . I walked out last month after she refused to renogiate our contract. At this point, the amount of work left and the add-ons, supplies, etc., were so far over budget, that I had to tell her it was going to cost more than the original contract to finish the job . . . of course, this made her day. lol. She didn't want me working at any other job site, and when I told her I had to in order to keep her project moving to cover time and materials. If she wanted her job to be exclusive, she needed to pay up. This concept was difficult for her to understand. 

Last week she said she agreed to the contract, then changed her mind . . . after she tried to get us in to do work BEFORE she signed the revised contract and before she gave us any check. And, she also tried adding on more projects.

To make matters worse, every time she would give me a check, whether it be for a completed contract, changes and additions or the one-time draw, she would make me sign a lien waiver, which was very general and she created herself. My lawyer re-wrote the lien waiver, to make it a partial lien waiver, to provide me with some protection if she were to balk on the final payment. My lawyer thought it was odd that she did this and wonders why she is so paranoid . . . makes me wonder, too. How many subs has she stiffed?

And, she also told me she wanted all of my receipts and that she expected to pay what I pay for supplies . . . after I gave her an itemized list of all supplies purchased to date for the project to prove to her how far we were over budget and why the contract was in need of revision (she had also switched to enamel paint on the windows, too). She then proceeded to tell me that my paint store gives her a 25% discount because she is a builder . . . bull. She pulled this same crap on me when I asked for the draw in December, and I told her I don't even get a 25% discount--she tried to tell me the paint store told her what my discount was and it was 25% according to her. I spoke with the store, and it is not their policy to tell clients what the discount is for painters and that they did not give her 25% discount, and they don't give me a discount that high, either. 

When we were discussing the renogiation, she "threatened" to call the paint store and ask them. I told her she didn't need to because I knew she didn't get that discount. After "threatening" to call the store about five times and telling me she had the number in her phone, I told her to go ahead and call. Then she told me she didn't have the number in her phone. So, I picked up my phone, told her I had the number right there, and that we could call . . . then she didn't want to . . . . 

She also likes to tell me to do something, like not caulk around the windows--Who doesn't caulk around windows? But, she is so particular, that if I went ahead with the caulking, which was not in the contract as a project we would do, she would tell me I messed up. Then, after we did the oil painting on the windows, she said she never told me not to caulk . . . when one of my subs was standing next to me when she told me not to caulk and he also witnessed her telling me that she "never told me not to caulk." She's good at the "I never said that" thing. Wish I would have recorded every conversation with her, then she coulnd't say, "I never said that." Just her way of trying to get out paying for her mistakes.

So, I put the 40-something male sub on her project as project manager last week, since she would never believe anything I told her and she constantly questioned if I knew what I was doing . . . . that is when she agreed to the new contract and then balked when he asked for the check. 

Now, this gets even better: She told the project manager that I was blackmailing her because we wanted a check before we stepped back onto the job . . . funny. Especially when she owes me money for contracts that have been fulfilled. At this point, I should mention that there are cultural differences at play here--the client is not from this country (and I'm beginning to wonder is the client is from this planet). My lawyer thinks this may also be why she is having difficulty understanding why this project has proceeded as such.

Anyway, this is insulting and I know I am a fair business person. I refuse to do any work for someone this insulting and who makes false accusations and who doubts my ability to paint--if she doubted me that much, why did she hire me? I'm sure she's just mad because she has to pay more and doesn't want to, which is evident because of the 25% argument.

I loathe the thought of going to court over this, have never had to go to court over any business deal to date, but I'm an LLC, fully insured and have a good lawyer. At this point, however, I think I would rather risk my chances in a court of law than deal with her. I wish to fulfill my business obligation in a manner that makes both parties happy, but if we can't reach a resolution, I would rather go to court than lose my shirt over one job--not to mention putting up with all of the headaches. I'm tired of being nickeled and dimed by her, being at fault all the time--even for things she has told me to do, which of course, she never said that . . . Aargh.

After this one, I hope I can sniff out the problem people. I had an idea at the beginning of this one, but being the eternal optimist, I gave her the benefit of the doubt. Should have followed my gut. I've learned a lot of tough lessons on this one.

Good luck to anyone out there dealing with the impossible client. I know I need it with this one . . . 

My next step: I'm going to write her a letter and let her know that I wish to dissolve our business relationship due to non-payment for completed contracts and the difference owed on the pending contract and that I am choosing to withdraw our services. Like I said, I refuse to work for anyone that insults me, my business and my employees. I don't think that's so wrong. I'll take my chances on getting sued--at least at that point, I can have the lawyer function as mediator and I won't have to deal with a crazy person. We'll see where it goes from here . . .


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Gotta love the Homeowners who try to contract their own work.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

I knew red canary that that was going to be a good story when i saw how long it was..and boy do i feel for you!!! I fortunately had a customer like the one you discribed when i first started my business and thank goodness it was for a series of short jobs.. but josephine from hell(as i now call her) taught me a load of lessons. the biggest and most important is to sniff out these customer and keep away from them like the black plague!! when i decided that i would turn down the 2nd half of the job i decribed above i figured i'd NEVER get work from the interior designer EVER again...but i figured it was worth it not to have to deal with that customer again..I"M happy to say the interior designer called me today to give another customer an estimate...yahoo...dumped the A**hole and still getting business from the interior decorator...yahoo....red canary good luck with your outcome... and it good to see there are other woman painting contractors out there..sometimes i feel like the only woman painter in the world!!lol...we are definitely not in the majority


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Heh, red.... send it certified mail.


----------



## ALLIN1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey red is this client from India?
Sounds similar to a situation we went through.

I have had the strangest things said and done by people from that neck of the woods.


----------



## Red Canary (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, lornmastro, let's hear it for the girls! Yes, often I feel as if I'm the only one out here, too. But, I love what I do and wouldn't trade my career for any other. Sometimes my gender works to my advantage, though. Sounds like you survived your situation just fine and it gives me hope. Good luck with all of your future edeavors.

Allin1: This customer is Northern European, but I have spoken with several contractors in my area that have worked for a builder and HOs from India and have had tough experiences, also. In fact, many of the subs who work for this builder demand payment in full and up front before they even step onto the jobsite--and the builder abides . . . 

For those of you reading this, please know that I don't mean any offense to persons of ethnicity out there, and my apologies if I offended anyone-- I do not want to encourage a stereotype. (I know I was up-in-arms over the pregant woman comment. )

At the same time, I do think cultural differences create unique challenges in the business world--especially in the construction industry. I've never traveled or worked abroad, so I have no idea how tradespeople and artisans do business in other parts of the world. 

I think people can be difficult, and some moreso than others--no matter what their ethnicity is. Some more difficult than others. At the same time, my experience has been that most people are reasonable. Some are just more reasonable than others.

Besides, anyone who has had any service-related work done in their homes--anyone who has ever been to a mechanic, for instance--knows that the work contract/estimate is exactly that--an estimate, an educated best "guess" (for a better term for this escapes me at this time)--especially in new construction--and that every change, unforseen circumstance can increase the bill. 

Residential repaints are usually pretty cut and dry, though, and the estimated price on the dot, according to my experiences. On the other hand, I find the most challenges in situations where the project evolves continually, such as new construction, custom artwork and related areas.

Experience makes us richer!!!!!!! (Maybe not monetarily, but as human beings!)


----------



## bcf (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I didn't walk, but held my hammer in my hand as the HO insulted me, then packed up and never returned. I could tell this was a problem guy, but in the winter I needed the work. After giving him four different estimates for the fence in January, I don't hear from him until the week before memorial day, saying he's ready but goin out of town so needs it up Monday. Of course, he didn't need it bad enough with an extra $500 for switching my schedule. 

So now November rolls around, and he calls, and I give him new prices, he gets ok from insurance company, and I get a signed contract. I get all the posts and rails up one day, then come back a few days later because of the rain to nail up the pickets.

Now, I had a terrible cold that day, and admittingly rushed through the job. When he makes me step back, I realize I have to fix some sections, and let him know I will. Well, the first thing out of his mouth was "Have you even built a fence before?" Oh yeah, that goes over real well. The pickets weren;t PERFECTLY level, but you really had to stare or put a level on to notice. And the only place he could see this was standing in the middle of the road. Telling me he could do a better job, must've never done this before, that I should take a good look at the fences on the way home.

So he tells me when he is available for me to come and fix the fence. I say ok, I"ll keep in touch, and pack my things and leave, never to return. Now, he's called mutiple times since, until I finally sent he a letter saying we're throuhg, and I won't charge him for the labor. Luckily, it was a wash.

Now, I wouldh've gladly returned and fixed it all better then he could dream of, but he went right to insulting me, and denied it at the same time.

Ahh, that felt good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Canary (Mar 16, 2007)

My horrible experience with the HO also extended to others subs: The customer measured the tilers tiles and a couple were less than 1/16 of an inch off and he had to remove and redo the tile. The HO got a tape out and measured each tile and spacing!!!! And, this tile guy does fabulous work--I truly believe some folks just want to complain and complain until you give them a "deal." 

I would have given the HO a hammer and said, "here, you think you know how to do it, go ahead." I've never tried this tactic, but I know many other that do and the HO usually shuts up.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

i believe some customers are just customers from hell and wouldn't be happy with any completed job..red aren"t you relieved to know you don't have to go back there!!! I'll tell you all the money in the world isn't worth dealing with customer like that....ok well maybe all the money in the world i'd deal with it and then retire to a island and sip pina coladas all day...lol


----------



## Robert S (Feb 19, 2007)

lol one job i did for this short cajun in a funny looking pimp hat had me do his rent house exterior first he _asked me to lower_ my price down the if that wasnt enough he wanted to tell me how to do the work i tried to not let it get to me but every time id turn around there he was in his funny hat. some times it would spook me id be on the extension ladder could feel eyes on me .i even had night mares over it.lol but after the job was done he got with his friends and he got me like8 jobs because i did him a good job.im glade i stuck it out


----------



## lpp (Apr 11, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> i believe some customers are just customers from hell and wouldn't be happy with any completed job..red aren"t you relieved to know you don't have to go back there!!! I'll tell you all the money in the world isn't worth dealing with customer like that....ok well maybe all the money in the world i'd deal with it and then retire to a island and sip pina coladas all day...lol


Amen to that and hopefully a sexy cabana boy serving them up. :clap: Anyway, for me one job comes to mind. I could tell from the beginning they were going to be a problem so I bid the job triple what I would normally charge with the intent of losing the bid. Thing is... they accepted. Greed got to me and I thought..."Surely I can handle it for this amount of money". They signed the contract and put half down. Luckily, I have a clause in my contract that gives me 10 days to cancel as long as no work has been started. The husband started calling and hassling me to give him addresses of my past clients even though they had our reference list with phone numbers. Told him I do not give out my client's addresses out of concern for their privacy and he threw a fit. We wound up refunding their deposit and his wife was beside herself. She really only wanted us to do her work, but there was no way that even triple my normal selling price was worth the amount of problems I was going to have from her husband. He pointed out A grain of dust on his cabinets and called his last painters morons. That's it one single grain of dust and those painters were just horrible. :laughing: Train wreck avoided and important lesson learned. Sometimes, no matter how tempted you are by the money if your gut says run, you should.


----------



## Red Canary (Mar 16, 2007)

:thumbup: lorn-yes, so glad I don't have to go back. Contract has been terminated. lpp-your experience is similar to what I experienced--I can related to the "dust" example! Fortunately, you had time to reconsider and get out! Way to go!

 It's stress-relieving sharing these stories and experiences. I have learned a lot from all of you who have shared your anecdotes. Thanks!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

In the 25 years I have been painting I have only walked on two jobs, When I started out I subed work from time to time, this paint contractor, I met him through another guy I had done work for. Well he had this 8500 sqft house(1934) high end mansion that was a repaint for new owners.The house had been takin care of by a old man 73 yrs. well he let the boil go out and the house froze, Every room in the house the paint was peeling from ceilings walls trim and crown and cornice mouldings and windows I had never seen anything like it before. so we walk the job and he tells me what it pays, I tell him let's do it. Well I did this by myself I had wallpaper to strip in breakfast nook, kitchen, two bedrooms two baths and half walls in dinning room. plus had a wall that the other owners used as a picture wall, there had to be 100 nails in this wall. so anyways I'm on the job for about two weeks when the HO show up first time I meet these folks.HE'e's CEO and she's housewife. so I get the question's about how's it going, how far along are you. at this point I had all loose paint failures removed from ceilings and walls wallpaper removed walls washed down, plaster repairs all done and the basement was primed out. She says you don't do one room at a time:w00t: I'm one person and getting paid by the job, Hello! This is a 8500 sqft house WOMAN! well her and hubby have to talk, while they talk I call my guy and tell him what's up. Anyways we walked lost 3k. then the kicker is I have gotten called by these same people two more times over the past 14 years, and each time they call me out I jack the price up even higher.:clap: I have found that people with money are cheap or as I was told by one of them, we are Froggle. no cheap!:laughing: 
How do you think they got that way


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> ....how many of you have walked from a job??


Haven't yet...I look forward to the chance though...I love drama


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

hello lorn
Wow! 1st bad client in 6yrs? good 4 u !
I do many smaller jobs... meet a lot of people, in/out
2 bad clients a year . . . it will happen, nothing u can do abt it
some people outta just be taken out for a boat ride.
maybe a month ago i went to see a client who called my ad #
nice guy, diy kitchen remodel ... pipes, electrical, rock + tex
he had other subs for cabinets, doing demo + paint himself... floor?
. . .
too long a story
bottom line?
if it's a long story, things not gonna work out ok
.
i told the guy we getting started off on wrong foot
best u get someone else.
r


----------



## ipaint (Mar 21, 2007)

The best remedy is to start analyzing what's at stake. Once I was in the business for a few years I started to see these little RED flags pop up. People will have certain character traits that were similiar to a bad experience I might have had that tipped me off , anxiety, super anal, don't have any money...people kind of give themselves away about how THEY might come back and haunt you over God knows what. 

If you see something...bid that job a little high. So if they try and pull something on you you don't take a bath, and if not you made a little extra. If you get a really bad vibe based on past experience...don't bid on the job. 

One of the problems I had early on with work was I was too afraid I wouldn't have any work so I'd take anything. But I quickly learned that sometimes taking anything was worse than having nothing. Once I realized later, that as I became more selective (not too selective but more selective) something always better would come along to replace the crap. 

I know there's a fine line you have to walk. Every guy out here has to work. But more times than not you'll find you'll pick up better jobs and alot less hassles, and that in itself makes what you do that much more pleasurable. Hope this helps. Peace.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

that is sooo true ipaint..couldn't have said it better. I'm now getting all sorts of calls and should have no problem keeping my schedule full. spoke to the interior decorator and she hasn't told him yet...yiks...and was trying to convince me to come back.....NO THANKS!!


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

I walked off a job when I was like 20 years old. I was an apprentice with some experience and this project manager kept making me take out the trash. This particular job was at a mall and they had one of those large trash compacters. After telling me to take out the trash I just walked to my truck and drove home. The guy kept calling me over and over, but I never answered the phone. After finally listening to the messages like an hour later he thought I fell into the trash compacter and was worried. That one still make me laugh 15 years later.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

These are good stories, and sadly some unfortunate stories.....Keep em coming. I have several, but no time to post now...

(Red Canary - VERY sorry to hear about what you are going thru. Something like that really takes over your life while you have to deal with it...I wish you Good Luck...)


----------



## rhinoguy (Feb 8, 2007)

*fired one customer*

I had a fellow that I did many small repairs for. Rehang a door, install a dryer vent, that sort. He was a "low income bracket landlord", one step above a slumlord. He asked one day if I could paint the interior of a six room house for the new tenant. We agreed on everything and put it on paper. When I showed up he had purchased "bargain" paint, from Big Lots! FYI, Big Lots is a liquidator of cheap stuff, several steps below K-Mart. I got one of my best lines ever from my turn down, and it was an ad lib. "You can't afford cheap paint". Never worked for him again, no great loss.


----------



## TimAZ (Mar 31, 2007)

I won a custom interior repaint of a fairly complex trimmed-out house. I went in and carefully covered all the hardwood floors with rosin paper. I then got this bad feeling about the job and packed up and left, leaving the floors covered. I think the bad feeling was tied to the way the home owner's idea of quality was ever changing (getting higher). I like doing high quality work, but I don't like it when the client gets unrealistic about what they want... which in turn starts to go against the contract terms, and the discussions that were had about priorities... He had a definite budget. He called me back when he was back in town -- I had left messages on his voice-mail -- (he was an airline pilot) and asked me if my leaving was a matter of money. I said,"NO." He said, "Why don't you want to do my job?" I said, "I just get a bad feeling about this job. If you think that the weather is too bad, or if you think that the plane is unsafe, you make a judgement call and call off the flight. That's what I am doing in this case. You owe me nothing for the covering of your floors. Bye."

*Other reasons to run off a job... *

...fleas start jumping all over you! 

...hundreds of roaches scatter from a little trash bag you had to move in order to paint a small section of base trim!

...the building is on fire! (this didn't happen to me, it happened to another guy that nailed a hot painter's light with BIN near the end of his sprayout).

...it's a new 6000 sq ft 'cabin' and there are a family of black cats living in the duct work.


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Canary, keep up the good work, and all you other females. One thing I've learned from watching "eastern Indians" aka Iraqis, Saudis, etc. is that that is how they interact in their culture. It seems so obnoxious and inconsiderate of them to us, I know. Just a little off the subject here: the church I attend has an eastern couple, and this is truly how they interact. It seems "mean" "heated" and like they're fighting, but this is how they interact many times. Of course you draw the line when cursing begins etc., but I've dealt with the same issues also. I know yours was northern European, but just a tip in advance if you deal with them, and they'll want it PERFECT!:no:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Canary. That post made War and Peace look like a greeting card. I laughed, I cried....It became a part of me.


----------



## Dutch1962 (May 10, 2009)

Several. I usually know I'm in for it when they start telling me how to do my job. After 25 years I guess I don't put up with that very well.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Dutch1962. One of our favorite pastimes here is getting on posters asking pricing questions and for posters who dig up old threads. This thread started 4-07 and I noticed you have posted to several old threads. Now, some threads are certainly worthy of resurrection, but let's face it, the bloated rat thread didn't count as worthy. 

No worries; you can slide this time since it appears you are trying to further your education by reading old threads. :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I will not walk. I will in fact correct the client's poor attitude and remind them that they are speaking to another adult and not a child. So far most fire spitting clients shush up and save their insults for when they close the door behind me...

Do not mess with WisePainter, I *will *shame you in front of your family in *your* own home.


----------



## PA Custom Paint (May 16, 2009)

CheckmateOhio said:


> That's when you need one of the signs that says....
> 
> Hourly Rate:
> $50.00 per hour
> ...


This made my day. Thanks :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

As the Contracted party or Commissioned Entity, I have NEVER abandoned my word or commitment, nor have I not been successful in keeping all parties in agreement (albeit after many a discourse of bickerage, consolation and naysaying), but..........as an employee (long-time gone), I have left MANY an Employer high-and-dry! 

It was that or Manslaughter!


----------



## MAC2PAINTING (Sep 19, 2006)

been at this for 28 years and only had one customer get me mad enough to walk, actually the crew held me back from an assault charge,lol , this lady was insane, she turned on the sprinkler system while i was staining an oil deck, she had been a B---ch all during the job, but that was the final straw, all of the men on the crew had been taking a verbal assault through the whole job, she wouldn't talk to me (female painter) but she would just glare, i kept telling the guys don't let her get to you,lol 
but i got so angry i didn't even care about the final payout all i wanted was to reach her :furious:


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

After awile you can pick out the ****ty customers. I can pick them out within about a minute on the phone.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I hAavent straight up left really without coming back Ive said Some one needs to move all this **** out before I start and walked out bluntly a fw times. I HATE when commercial guys leave all the tools and boxes and everything for the building inside in my way before we hang.

The only time i kinda walked was I was 18 stocking this duplex and there was a long hallway and the job superintendent just had to stand there and shoot the **** with this other guy in our way and we had to ask him to move and we would squeeze by and he would be there again and have to stop and ask him to move. Well after 4 runs at this I said, "Hey I get paid by the sheet not the hour you need to MOVE." tells me "Relax kid dont get so high strung" And if I remember right I had 2 more houses scheduled this day with trucks coming. I was in a mad rush, like we always do when we stock. Well about 6 sheets later we come blazing around that corner with a 5/8s book and he was right there and it was too late to stop. We just bulldozed him. :shutup: Thinking I was really screwed at this point, i just said " I told you once man" then left.

Kicker of the story was the general called me to the next job about a month later and there was a new super. Maybe that guy was just an ass. I didnt think Id ever do another job for them. aaaaaaaaand I just realized this is an old thread. Like a nooooob


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

BattleRidge said:


> I hAavent straight up left really without coming back Ive said Some one needs to move all this **** out before I start and walked out bluntly a fw times. I HATE when commercial guys leave all the tools and boxes and everything for the building inside in my way before we hang.
> 
> The only time i kinda walked was I was 18 stocking this duplex and there was a long hallway and the job superintendent just had to stand there and shoot the **** with this other guy in our way and we had to ask him to move and we would squeeze by and he would be there again and have to stop and ask him to move. Well after 4 runs at this I said, "Hey I get paid by the sheet not the hour you need to MOVE." tells me "Relax kid dont get so high strung" And if I remember right I had 2 more houses scheduled this day with trucks coming. I was in a mad rush, like we always do when we stock. Well about 6 sheets later we come blazing around that corner with a 5/8s book and he was right there and it was too late to stop. We just bulldozed him. :shutup: Thinking I was really screwed at this point, i just said " I told you once man" then left.
> 
> Kicker of the story was the general called me to the next job about a month later and there was a new super. Maybe that guy was just an ass. I didnt think Id ever do another job for them. aaaaaaaaand I just realized this is an old thread. Like a nooooob


lol, it happens...


----------

